# E-collar(cone)



## James Furey (Jul 27, 2010)

My pup had surgery last week, and has to where an e-collar to prevent her from getting to her sutures, problem is she is on her 3rd one so far, she keeps sheering them in half some how, first in her crate and the last two out of her crate. I have been using the 3M clear plastic ones, and have tried the neck brace kind which did not work for her.

Any suggestions for a heavy duty one, before I go and spend another 30.00$ on the same one at the vet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Furey said:


> My pup had surgery last week, and has to where an e-collar to prevent her from getting to her sutures, problem is she is on her 3rd one so far, she keeps sheering them in half some how, first in her crate and the last two out of her crate. I have been using the 3M clear plastic ones, and have tried the neck brace kind which did not work for her.
> 
> Any suggestions for a heavy duty one, before I go and spend another 30.00$ on the same one at the vet?


Get a cheap wire basket muzzle, dog can still drink water. Just going to have to take off to eat, problem solved. Get the right size!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It's because you are using the clear plastic ones. Something about the plastic they use, they are much more brittle then the old style off white ones. Mac tore open his lower eye lid and had to have surgery on it. Twice, because the first time he busted up the cones the vet gave me, and finally tore the stitches out. All he had to do was run into one wall or corner and the thing just shattered. When I got one of the kind of light tan ones, that the dogs can't see through, problem solved. Anything he ran into the cone just bent, never broke. That one is in my garage now, for the next time I need one.

Heck, when the cats were spayed they gave me those clear pastic cones for them, and one of them even broke her cone. And she's a freaking cat, not a dog who can actually slam into things with some force.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if the sutures are not on the face, I agree with Jody, wire muzzle...
I have never had success with e collars, I have never had one stay on a dog for any substantial length of time..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My oldest dog does not do well with e-collars. He had a mass removed from the margin of his eyelid a few months ago and needed an e-collar. I got a XL Comfy Cone from a local pet supply store as I likewise hate the clear plastic ones. It was like $30-35, but it worked really well for him and very reusable for the other dogs. 

http://www.petco.com/product/108491/All-Four-Paws-Black-Comfy-Cone.aspx


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I also vote for a muzzle. My favorites are the leather basket types that don't have gaps big enough for them to stick their tongue out. All my mals have figured out how to lick through the bottom gaps of a wire basket muzzle (I have 2 of the type leerburg sells). Also, one of them broke some welds on a wire muzzle, smacked hard enough to leave an imprint into a corner. Stupid dog. The leather muzzles have held up better. ](*,)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> I also vote for a muzzle. My favorites are the leather basket types that don't have gaps big enough for them to stick their tongue out. All my mals have figured out how to lick through the bottom gaps of a wire basket muzzle (I have 2 of the type leerburg sells). Also, one of them broke some welds on a wire muzzle, smacked hard enough to leave an imprint into a corner. Stupid dog. The leather muzzles have held up better. ](*,)


Totally agree! I mentioned wire basket as some people think its a pain in the ass to keep taking it on and off to water or feed the dog. I had one tear off all the sutures and lick a hole in his leg! Nasty!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good info. I had my male GSD neutered (as mentioned previously) and he couldn't wear a cone because he was supposed to be limited on racing around - the cone didn't fit in the crate, so I took it off, he had to be crated because he was racing around like a moron and making a mess out of it.
Idiot stick chewed out all his sutures, ripped a gaping hole where his nuts used to be, and got a nasty infection. I wish this thread had been around and I had thought of using a damn muzzle rather than spending my time cleaning out a dogs lack-of-nuts with peroxide and jabbing him in the ass with penicillin - it was a nasty reeking mess.


----------

